# Ip-basierter-Anschluss und FritzBox 3270



## SirJasonT (28. Februar 2014)

Moin,

heute wurde unsere 6000 Leitung auf eine Ip-basierte 16000 Leitung umgestellt.
Unser Telefon muss ja nun auch umgestellt werden d.h. anders angeschlossen werden, im Internet las ich dass dies mit der FritzBox 3270 möglich sei und ich fand auch eine Anleitung um das Telefon anzuschließen. Allerdings steht dort das Telefon müsse mit der FritzBox verbunden werden per Lan oder Wlan, wie ich jedoch feststellen musste so unwissend wie ich über Telefone bin  , hat mein Telefon keinen Lan-Anschluss  . Ein Bekannter von mir sagte ich bräuchte einen Adapter jedoch wisse er nicht genau welchen.
Ich informierte mich etwas im Internet und fand diesen Adapter hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-Tele...e&ie=UTF8&qid=1393596928&sr=1-5&keywords=RJ45
Da ich nun wirklich weder Wissen noch Erfahrung mit so etwas habe frage ich nun ob es mit so einem Adapter geht oder ob ich eine andere Fritzbox bräuchte.

Mfg 
Jan


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2014)

Jap, deine FritzBox ist eigentlich nicht für Telefonie gedacht und hat daher keinen solchen Anschluss und muss per Adapter über LAN nachgerüstet werden.

Was du da als Adapter gefunden hast ist für beinahe alle Telefone auch genau das was du brauchst, nämlich den Standard-Telefonanschluss TAE auf den RJ45 des LANs.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Februar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was du da als Adapter gefunden hast ist für beinahe alle Telefone auch genau das was du brauchst, nämlich den Standard-Telefonanschluss TAE auf den RJ45 des LANs.


 Wenn ich den satz richtig verstanden habe, stimmt das so nicht.
Der verlinkte adaper ist nicht dafür geeignet telefone mit einer lan-buchse zu verbinden. Viel mehr wird er für isdn-anlagen gedacht sein, die 2-3 (analog-) telefone auf eine rj45-buchse legen. Rj45 ist schließlich nur ein standard was aber nicht heißt, das da zwingend lan-signale übertragen werden müssen. 
Der TE benötigt viel mehr sowas. Als alternative zu den voip-adaptern gibt es dann nur noch voip-telefone oder eben einen voip-fähigen router.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2014)

Hmmm es war mir nicht bewusst dass man da noch auf weitere Eigenheiten achten muss - da hatte ich dann wohl bisher einfah Glück (da der vom TE verlinkte Adapter bei den zwei Fällen wo ich sowas brauchte auch funktionierte, in einem Falle war ein gleich aussehendes Gerät gar mitgeliefert). 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe funktioniert der kleine Adapter nur dann, wenn der Router prinzipiell voip-fähig ist, ansonsten muss man die ganze "Funktion nachrüsten" (was die von dir verlinkten Adapter anscheinend tun)?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Februar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hmmm es war mir nicht bewusst dass man da noch auf weitere Eigenheiten achten muss - da hatte ich dann wohl bisher einfah Glück (da der vom TE verlinkte Adapter bei den zwei Fällen wo ich sowas brauchte auch funktionierte, in einem Falle war ein gleich aussehendes Gerät gar mitgeliefert).


Kannst du die in einer beliebigen lan-buchse betreiebn (an der buchse muß auch "lan" stehen) und konntest du die adapter per web-zugriff konfigurieren? (von allein wird der nicht wissen wohin mit der sprache)
Oder mußten die in eine extra vorgesehene buchse? (mit S0 oder analog beschriftet)



> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe funktioniert der kleine Adapter nur dann, wenn der Router prinzipiell voip-fähig ist, ansonsten muss man die ganze "Funktion nachrüsten" (was die von dir verlinkten Adapter anscheinend tun)?


 Wie gesagt, ich denke der vom TE verlinkte adapter ist eher für isdn oder allgemein telefon-anlagen. Es muß also auf der rj45-buchse schon ein analoges signal liegen damit der was bringt. (elektronik im adapter würde auch strom benötigen)
Die von mir verlinkten voip-adapter setzen das analoge signal in ein lan- bzw. daten-signal um, was vom router dann entsprechend priorisiert werden muß. Die adapter sind dann auch konfigurierbar, damit man die daten für das voip-konto eintragen kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2014)

Ohje da fragste mich sachen, das ist zu lange her um noch zu wissen in welche Buche ich das Ding gesteckt hab. Manuell irgendwas einrichten musste ich aber definitiv nicht - eingesteckt, Telefon angeschaltet, 30 Sekunden rumblinken --> läuft.
Ich gehe aber stark davon aus dass der Router die VOIP Technik ab Werk beherrschte und so voreingestellt war dass man von Hand nichts mehr tun musste.


----------



## SirJasonT (28. Februar 2014)

Also bräuchte ich so einen Adapter wie ich verlinkt habe und so einen VoIP-Adapter?
Denn wie ich sehe hat dieser VoIP-Adapter keinen dieser Telefonanschlüsse und wenn ich dies nun richtig verstehe müsste ich mir zuerst so einen Adapter kaufen wie von mir verlinkt um das Telefon dann an den VoIP-Adapter anzuschließen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. März 2014)

SirJasonT schrieb:


> Also bräuchte ich so einen Adapter wie ich verlinkt habe und so einen VoIP-Adapter?


 Eigentlich nicht. Die voip-adapter haben telefonseitig rj-11 anschlüsse.
Wenn ich aber bei den amazon-bewertungen so lese das die teile nicht ganz einfach zu konfigurieren sind denke ich, das du mit einer gebrauchten 7270 oder 7360 aus den kleinanzeigen besser kommst.


----------



## kerze21 (2. März 2014)

Moin,

wenn du dir keine neue/gebrauchte Fritze holen willst und du dich vor den VOIP Adaptern drücken willst kannste auch dieses Telefon nehmen (unterstützt IP- und analoge telefonie)

http://www.amazon.de/Gigaset-Schnur...1393793292&sr=8-1&keywords=gigaset+ip+telefon

is nur im moment wahnsinnig teuer

ich hab das nochma bei ebay  kleinanzeigen gefunden

Gigaset C610 IP Schnurloses Festnetz- Telefon / VoIP-Telefon NEU in Sachsen - Bad Gottleuba-Berggießhübel | Siemens Handy gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

musste ma nen bissel im blick behalten wenn du so eins nehmen willst...

hab ich schon 2 stück in betrieb und funktionieren tadellos

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## SirJasonT (2. März 2014)

Danke erstmal für die ganzen Antworten. 
Ich hab mich jetzt entschieden einfach eine neue FritzBox zu kaufen damit sollte das Problem dann gelöst sein.


----------

